# Stanford Hall; 6th May 2018



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Once again Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club are inviting *all TT Forum members* to this fantastic event which will be held on *Sunday, 6th May 2018*.

This super event is certainly one not to be missed and if you've never been now is the time to put your name down to one of the very best shows in the country, at magnificent Stanford Hall and grounds.

The Satnav post code for Stanford Hall is: LE17 6DH.

Below is a picture taken at a previous event from the lofty heights of the roof tops:










As every year there'll the autojumble, Concours d'elegance, tasty food and trade stands galore. It truly is a show not to be missed! So put it in your diary now 

I have asked for 25 stand passes this year so make sure you *put your name down early* to avoid disappointment as there's no guarantee as to the number of stand passes we'll get.

Stand passes are free and all you will need to pay for is the normal entry to the Hall and Grounds, which is £10 per person.

The grounds will open from 8am for setting up and from 9am for anyone else. For safety reasons, the organisers usually ask that there'll be no car movements between 11am and 4pm.

The new, larger, display area is entered via the South Kilworth entrance (full details come with your stand pass)

If you like to be part of this mega show be sure to *register your interest now by posting below*. We will also need your full name and postal address to post the stand pass out to you.

So start posting 

*Attendees List:*
John
Martin
Karl
Warren
Ché
Kully
Deena&Simon
Dougie
Andy
John
Rich
Peter
Richard


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I suppose I'll be first then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well I suppose I'll be first then


Sounds good to me John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've received 10 stand passes now so please post if you're attending this fantastic event


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

May I have one please, Dani?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ahem ... Me too please


----------



## BUSANUTA (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I have one please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Certainly Martin, John and Busanuta 8)

Busanuta, please PM me your name and postal address asap so I can send our pass out


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, thanks - I'll have to wax the car now, what with this show and the Simply Audi at Beaulieu the week before. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like loads elbow grease is needed to me :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too please Dani


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> Me too please Dani


Me too please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Me too please Dani
> ...


Brilliant 

I'll send passes out soon.

Pow3rL3ss, please PM me your name and postal address so I can send you yours


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dani,

I got a message from Kully through FB saying he'd like a stand pass but is having problems logging in to the Forum and can't post on here (apparently reset isn't working for him - I've sent him the email for admin to sort it out).

If you don't have his address I can get it for you.

Martin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Martin

That's great news about Kully 

I have an address that's a couple of years old and unless he moved I'll send his pass out tomorrow along with all other passes.

Please check your PM re Kully's address.

Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stand passes have been posted now.

Have a great time all while I'll be thinking of you in sunny Scotland


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got my stand pass. Looking forward to a nice day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope the weather will brighten up for all of us [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Stand pass arrived today, thanks Dani x


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

My stand pass arrived today too - thanks Dani.

I'll have a think... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good Warren and Martin 



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'll have a think... :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My TT will be on the TTOC stand this year but I'll be sure to pop over the the TTF stand at some point


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It will be good to see you. Looks like the weather maybe good too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's certainly hot today polishing the car. Amazing how much crud came off with a clay bar. See you tomorrow - just look out for the TT forum flags


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a sunny day here and we are on the left as you drive in


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A great day out, even if it was like spending a Bank Holiday on the surface of the sun! So, so hot.

Awesome to see so many original and customised classic VW Beetles, campers, Karmann Ghias, Porsches (356's being a particular fave), Audis and all sorts of variants from the VAG stable - there really was something for ever taste on display!

And a great turnout from the TT Forum and the Facebook group, despite a few people not being able to make it at the last minute - those that did had fun and laughs, got a few ideas for car mods, and enjoyed the show.

Here's a few of my pictures of the show - barely scratched the surface, there was too much there to really take everything in.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and a few more...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and the final few.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a brilliant day was had 

I'm glad the weather has been kind to you all. About time too after a few wet shows of recent years. 
Excellent pictures Martin. Thanks for posting


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some nice pictures there Martin. Thanks for coming everybody - a blisteringly hot day and I'm glad I remembered the sun cream [smiley=sunny.gif]

Here's some of mine...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures John 

Looks like everyone had a good time


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Better late than never with my photos!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures as always. Thanks for posting


----------

